# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Восстановление настроек Windows

## Rene-gad

Внимание
*Обращаем ваше внимание, что предложенные методики рассчитаны на Windows XP и могут не работать в новых версиях Windows* 




У вас когда-нибудь "слетели" настройки Windows XP так, что вы дальше не смогли открыть файлы .exe, .txt, и другие? (После нашествия зловредов, например). Что делать если не сможете найти установочный диск Windows для восстановления, Служба Восстановления Системы не работает, как всегда, или вы вообще не знаете как это сделать?
Вот вам решение в таком случае. Загрузите батник отсюда, который восстановит все настройки по умолчанию для открытия таких файлов в ОС XP.
Можете также скачать файлы реестра (.reg) для отдельных проблем:
восcтановить файлы .batch
восcтановить файлы .cab
восcтановить файлы .chm
восcтановить файлы .com
восстановить файлы .cpl (когда не работает Панель Управления)
восcтановить HKCR\Directory по умолчанию
восcтановить настройки жёстких дисков
восcтановить файлы .eml
восcтановить файлы .exe
восcтановить папки для файлов
восcтановить файлы .gif
восcтановить файлы .hlp
восcтановить файлы .hta
восcтановить файлы .htm/html
восcтановить файлы .ico
восcтановить файлы .inf
восcтановить файлы поведение значка IE для рабочего стола
восcтановить файлы .jpe/jpg/jpeg
восcтановить файлы .lnk (поведение ярлыков)
восcтановить файлы .MPG/MPEG
восcтановить файлы .MSC
восcтановить файлы .MSI
восcтановить файлы .MSP
восcтановить файлы .REG
восcтановить файлы .SCF
восcтановить файлы .SCR
восcтановить файлы .TXT
восcтановить файлы .TIF/TIFF
восcтановить ссылки Интернета
восcтановить файлы .VBS
восcтановить папки ZIP (reg file)

Paul

_Опубликовано по согласованию и с разрешения p2u.
Оригинальное сообщение
Источник информации: Doug Knox на www.dougknox.com_



Дополнено по просьбе *p2u*

Добавлю ещё несколько фиксов.
1) У вас недоступно "Свойства Папок" в "Мой Компьютер" - "Сервис".
Ctrl+Escape - "Выполнить". Пишем regedit и нажимаем "Enter"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\Explоrer] "NoFolderOptions"=dword:00000001 изменить на 0. Перезагрузить комп.

2) У вас зловред отключил функцию показа скрытых и системных файлов/папок.
Ctrl+Escape - "Выполнить". Пишем regedit и нажимаем "Enter"
* Найдём следующий ключ:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Exp  lorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\SHOWALL
* Удалим параметр CheckedValue в правом окне. (тип REG_SZ; значение, скорее всего, 2.)
* Теперь щёлкаем правой кнопкой мыши в этом же окне и выбраем "создать параметр DWORD". Называем его CheckedValue. Поставим значение на 1 (0x00000001) и нажимаем "ОК" или "Enter".

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

